# Where do yo buy your tools and equipment?



## Nathan

Where is everyone buying their tools and equipment? Are you buying online or at local stores? Big Box?


----------



## savant

I buy equipment everywhere I can. Suprisingly, our only local drywall supplier has no professional tools,(except stilts) no box mud, no drywall clips, not much strait-flex, forget about no-coat, just lots and lots of rock. It's like HDepot's Drywall dept., but 10 times as much of the same stuff. We're only 1 hour north of NYC. I wonder what's in everybody elses' area stores...


----------



## Nathan

savant said:


> I buy equipment everywhere I can. Suprisingly, our only local drywall supplier has no professional tools,(except stilts) no box mud, no drywall clips, not much strait-flex, forget about no-coat, just lots and lots of rock. It's like HDepot's Drywall dept., but 10 times as much of the same stuff. We're only 1 hour north of NYC. I wonder what's in everybody elses' area stores...


Do any online shopping or do you always head for a brick and mortar?


----------



## savant

I believe I'm typical of experienced contractors. I don't go out and pay retail for complete packages of the most expensive equipment. Lots of guys just starting out immerse themselves in debt, and figure that the more furiously they work, the sooner they'll get out.:no: It usually doesn't work that way. In all their fervor, the end up hemmorhaging money, because they don't want to take the time to think their decisions completely through. They usually don't have enough experience to know how to care for their tools, the tools break, commitments get stretched, and they end up spending more money to compensate. 
So, yes. For specialized equipment I shop online exclusively.:yes:For consumables, I patronise local retailers almost entirely, and make do with what's available. Occasionally, you can prod a supplier to carry a new line of materials.


----------



## Al Taper

What about Storber in Congers?
For me they just put a Ames store in Jersey City. They have every thing.:thumbup:


----------



## savant

We have a Strober King in Vails Gate, and 2 in Middletown. The one in vails gate I regularly use for building supplies. It is literally down the street from my shop. But they store the drywall outdoors under an open shed, like a horse shelter.(Building Specialties uses a nice butler building.) The yard monkeys waste at least an hour of my time whenever I need something like 20 sheets of Thermoply.(BS loads me up while I am paying @ the counter) They always have the wrong type of insulation,(the R19 is faced, the R30 24" is not.:furious They DO have No-coat. But, you usually have to order the cool stuff. no drywall clips, no specialized tools 
Only tool belts, vinyl windows, and lots of Doug Fir.
*Al Taper,* Does the one in congers have equipment?


----------



## Al Taper

Not sure never been to Conger store. What about Capital in Newburg. Or i think its some other name now.


----------



## savant

Yeah, Capitol Gypsum is now Building Specialties. I like the dry building, but there's no tools. I went in there one time asking about drywall clips, you'd think I was speaking hindi, or something. They tried selling me bullnose 3-ways. 
I know alotta guys slam the PC7800, but I use them. Anyway I went in there one time to get a new one(no vac) and they told me it was gonna be $650. I almost choked.


----------



## Al Taper

I have been to the ames store in Jersey City. Eric there treats me great. All types of Knifes and stuff. Right off the NJ turnpike. And there is Force Tool in Union NJ. on Rt 22.Thy have every thing ( tool wise). Harrington Knifes.Force has screwguns,saws.drills ect.Great store.


----------



## savant

That ames store looks like it's easy to get to. Next time I take the train down to manhattan, maybe I'll take a detour, and check it out.


----------



## route514

I have had alot of good luck with Ames for all my needs. Tools both basic and specialty. Some times I can find a good deal at big box stores. They had a pretty good selection of everything from boxes to bazookas.


----------



## savant

I don't rent, I'm assuming they sell only stuff that doesn't say ames, right? I'm considering going there for stuff I need the next day. 
I went to Strober this mornin' and they said they'd order something if I needed it. I was like "Whoopdedoo, I can order stuff too. You have no idea how much stuff I have to keep in inventory." That's why I make do with what's available on hand @ suppliers. I may have to make an exception for the NAILER. Too bad All-Wall does not carry the plastic one.


----------



## JCardoza

All-wall.com! it's great! new tools, knowledgeable sales people, fast delivery. that's where I get everything I don't need the same day. Also order spray stuff from sprayrig.com


----------



## tburritt

When I need something in a hurry I run down to Ames but if it is something I can research I will find it online and order.


----------



## pacesafety

Our company almost exclusively rents our taping tools from Ames. Their store is really close by and because we do so much business with them, they are more than willing to make sure that we are happy. We get our Drywall from Gypsum Drywall Supply (USG Sheetrock manufactured board) right down the street. We get our framing tools from Hilti with service contracts. Our shop has a great location for obtaining supplies rapidly.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

pacesafety said:


> Our company almost exclusively rents our taping tools from Ames. Their store is really close by and because we do so much business with them, they are more than willing to make sure that we are happy. We get our Drywall from Gypsum Drywall Supply (USG Sheetrock manufactured board) right down the street. We get our framing tools from Hilti with service contracts. Our shop has a great location for obtaining supplies rapidly.


Do they know that they could own automatic tools for half of what they pay for a years rent?

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman

savant said:


> I buy equipment everywhere I can. Suprisingly, our only local drywall supplier has no professional tools,(except stilts) no box mud, no drywall clips, not much strait-flex, forget about no-coat, just lots and lots of rock. It's like HDepot's Drywall dept., but 10 times as much of the same stuff. We're only 1 hour north of NYC. I wonder what's in everybody elses' area stores...


You can order No-Coat from Grabber at Grabberman.com and get around the mark up.
jdl


----------



## ghost

1wallboardsman said:


> You can order No-Coat from Grabber at Grabberman.com and get around the mark up.
> jdl


I just checked the price online for ultra flex 325 $31.99 a roll if you buy 10 or more rolls,$29.99 for 20 or more. I only pay $29 a roll when I get it deliverd with my rock. What do you pay where yor from?


----------



## 1wallboardsman

ghost said:


> I just checked the price online for ultra flex 325 $31.99 a roll if you buy 10 or more rolls,$29.99 for 20 or more. I only pay $29 a roll when I get it deliverd with my rock. What do you pay where yor from?


I get Ultra325 from a distributor in ATL for around 25.00 per roll, it is the smart series pre-formed corners that usually get marked up quite a bit. The supply house here in Knoxville almost doubles it.


----------



## brdn_drywall

large purchases online , hand tools/material local.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

brdn_drywall said:


> large purchases online , hand tools/material local.


Watch your brands, TapeTech is always overpriced, and NorthStar dealers are required to tell you that NorthStar (way overpriced), is the best, which makes it meaningless when they do, because those guys know diddly about taping tools.

In the meantime NS actually suffers from poor workability issues while being priced according to pretty only.

jdl


----------



## KingOfDrywall

*My company now rents them out.....*

Alot of drywallers in my area don't own machine tools so we bagan to rent them out. Over the years I had purchased tools very consistently. Since I was friendly with most of my competitors in the area, it wouldn't be uncommon for them to ask me to rent them out from time to time. I decided to make it legitimate and get the paperwork and the insurances needed. Everything from scaffolding to paint sprayers,taping tubes,mud boxes etc. Every time a new guy would start working for me I'd buy a new set of tools......than they'd quit and I'd have an extra set sitting around. Occasionally I'd try to sell them but I'd always eat a small loss. Eventually i said to myself....I should just rent these damn things out. So here I am....lol:thumbsup:


----------



## TooledUp

I just bought a full set of blueline automatic tools (well apart from a corner box and gooseneck) from leadingedge drywall in Canada. They were an ex-demo set just like new. Got the lot for $1650 which was a great deal.

I'm just returning to automatic tools after a 12 year break. I used to rent a set up to 12 years ago but the cost started outweighing the benefits. I can hand tape pretty fast but it knocks the shoot out of you so anything to make life a bit easier - Tools over here in the UK cost more than double the cost in the USA/Canada so even with shipping (about $400), I'm still in pocket.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

TooledUp said:


> I just bought a full set of blueline automatic tools (well apart from a corner box and gooseneck) from leadingedge drywall in Canada. They were an ex-demo set just like new. Got the lot for $1650 which was a great deal.
> 
> I'm just returning to automatic tools after a 12 year break. I used to rent a set up to 12 years ago but the cost started outweighing the benefits. I can hand tape pretty fast but it knocks the shoot out of you so anything to make life a bit easier - Tools over here in the UK cost more than double the cost in the USA/Canada so even with shipping (about $400), I'm still in pocket.


Did you get the taper too?


----------



## TooledUp

1wallboardsman said:


> Did you get the taper too?


Yup. The B2 model. I gotta get me a gooseneck now altho, apparently you can fill the taper direct from the pump with the blueline but I reckon it'll be awkward. I got me an 8" corner box w/handle off eBay.

In the deal I got:

1x B2 taper
1x quick release mud pump (can take fast setting compounds)
1x box filler
1x 2.5" corner flusher
1x 3" corner flusher
1x flusher handle
1x corner roller w/handle
1x 10" flatbox
1x 12" flatbox
1x 36" box handle
3X handle extentions (various sizes)

All like new plus he threw in an older 3" nail spotter w/handle


----------



## savant

> I gotta get me a gooseneck now altho, apparently you can fill the taper direct from the pump with the blueline but I reckon it'll be awkward.


:yes: Sometimes I don't bother with a gooseneck, I perch the taper on a bucket, and hold it against the filler adaptor fitting w/one hand, pump w/ the other. Works good w/ mud tubes, too.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

TooledUp said:


> Yup. The B2 model. I gotta get me a gooseneck now altho, apparently you can fill the taper direct from the pump with the blueline but I reckon it'll be awkward. I got me an 8" corner box w/handle off eBay.
> 
> In the deal I got:
> 
> 1x B2 taper
> 1x quick release mud pump (can take fast setting compounds)
> 1x box filler
> 1x 2.5" corner flusher
> 1x 3" corner flusher
> 1x flusher handle
> 1x corner roller w/handle
> 1x 10" flatbox
> 1x 12" flatbox
> 1x 36" box handle
> 3X handle extentions (various sizes)
> 
> All like new plus he threw in an older 3" nail spotter w/handle


Well, I guess that guy didn't care for Blueline's designs, at least you didn't overpay for the set and the B2's filler nozzle is the right size. Good luck pushing the boxes though.

jdl


----------



## TooledUp

1wallboardsman said:


> Well, I guess that guy didn't care for Blueline's designs, at least you didn't overpay for the set and the B2's filler nozzle is the right size. Good luck pushing the boxes though.
> 
> jdl


Hmmm... He'd better - He's Canada's official distributer for Blueline lol.

What tools do you use/prefer?


----------



## 1wallboardsman

TooledUp said:


> Hmmm... He'd better - He's Canada's official distributer for Blueline lol.
> 
> What tools do you use/prefer?


I stick with the original designs, which leaves out Blueline, and Tapeworm. NorthStar screwed up the flatboxes like Premier/Blueline did, although they are close to right.

I did use a set of Blueline's predecessor, Premier, for 9 years, and it was hard to believe that the original Ames boys designed those things everytime I ran the flatboxes.

I threw rent away with Ames for 20 years, now I prefer to sell them rather then run them. I've probably sent 100 sets of Goldblatt/FinishPro with my own additions to Canada and UK in the past two years. Goldblatt is the first to price the tools properly.

jdl


----------



## TooledUp

Ahh i know who you are now lol (BKL). I almost bought a set from you before I got these. The only thing that put me off was somebody mentioned that Goldblatt sets are Chinese made and at the lower end off the market. Didn't have anyone independant to ask so passed on it. I watched a few snips of your vids, particularly the taper and was impressed but someone had planted that bit of doubt...


----------



## Tim0282

I used a set of Finish Pro. They don't hold a candle to Tape Tech. You do sometimes get what you pay for. Huge difference between the red and the gold. fit and finish on them lacks a bit. Too many plastic parts and lots of gaps and you'll break a cable in the bazooka about every twenty feet. Bind up something awful. Boxes were OK at best. I used them for two weeks on about forty thousand feet.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

TooledUp said:


> Ahh i know who you are now lol (BKL). I almost bought a set from you before I got these. The only thing that put me off was somebody mentioned that Goldblatt sets are Chinese made and at the lower end off the market. Didn't have anyone independant to ask so passed on it. I watched a few snips of your vids, particularly the taper and was impressed but someone had planted that bit of doubt...


Three years ago, when I started dealing with tools, I started with Drywall Master. They are the second copy of Ames by the same people that first copied Ames in 1985 with TapeMaster.

They gave me so much bad-mouthing on FinishPro that I decided that I had to check out a set. The thing was that if they were so bad, why would TapeTech/Ames, Drywall Master, NorthStar, etc. be so concerned that they are out there.

As soon as I pulled them out of the box, I saw that they were exactly the same thing that I got across the Ames counter for 20 years. This is why the other manufacturers are so concerned. Automatic taping tools have always been very profitable and high markup items. When anyone threatens to cut that high profit margin by selling tools reasonably, the alarm bells go off and the bad mouthing starts. Because they are not tradesmen, that is the best that these executives can do, they don't know one end of a taping tool from the other.

BTW, does anyone know where Ames and the other brands it owns - TapeTech/TapeMaster/TapePro/Apla -Tech are manufactured??

I'll say this, wherever Ames/TapeTech is manufactured, they do more of it then anyone else, and they should be doing it for less then anyone else. But, they charge you the most for the product, and that is not because the product is any better, it is just because they have more executives and middle men to pay. All of those people are doing nothing to add to your productivity and income.

The grocery clerk behind the counter charges you an extra thousand to hand you a set of tools and take your money, and if he sells NorthStar, he is required to tell you this meaningless phrase about NorthStar - "Simply the best", and you know, that he has no idea what he's talking about.

And, all of that is fine with the manufacturers, because they aren't concerned for one iota about your money, except that you use more of it to overpay them.

I've always been on the finishers side, because I am one, the manufacturers/dealers don't like it, but I still qualify them by asking the same question that I started asking in 1980 when a Grabber clerk told me that Tapeworm was the best - How many miles of tape have you put on?

"I don't tape", said he.

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman

Tim0282 said:


> I used a set of Finish Pro. They don't hold a candle to Tape Tech. You do sometimes get what you pay for. Huge difference between the red and the gold. fit and finish on them lacks a bit. Too many plastic parts and lots of gaps and you'll break a cable in the bazooka about every twenty feet. Bind up something awful. Boxes were OK at best. I used them for two weeks on about forty thousand feet.


Hey Tim,

It is very difficult to get what you pay for in taping tools, because the manufacturers have no clue of what you need for maximum workability.

Goldblatt, Drywall Master, and others have gone to a cup style plunger for the taper because it is less expensive to manufacture. Great, except that it may swell with some oils.

Their boxes are a bigger mistake then what Premier made, and their price is the only thing good anybody can say about them. The idiot engineer at Goldblatt reduced them to mud-application tools on the excuse that 4 people have knocked their boxes over and broken their brass. But the real reason for the design change is so that they are no longer compatible with TapeTech and GoldBlatt can make more money on the now proprietary maintenence parts.

Now they have re-designed their angle heads by copying NorthStar with a different lock, fine if you like NorthStar heads, I don't and prefer the original Ames/TapeTech design that Goldblatt used to have and that I now substitute.

The Nailspotter is the original automatic taping tool, but 1933 was so long ago that these dumb executives don't understand why it had a short handle on it in the first place and/or why Ames went to fiberglass in 1985 (an idea stolen from me, BTW), so they go back to aluminum and make it as long as your roller handle.

Ames gets the wrap-around brake for the box handle by buying Premier, but do they want to give it to you via TapeTech? So far, no.

They've all got bad attitudes, but, so far, Goldblatt is the only one trying to put a good tool in your hands for a reasonable price.

Now, the thing to do would be to see if they also want to be the first manufacturer to respond to the finishers by telling them the same thing that I told them in Feb. 2007, they need to go back to original design flat-boxes, and put the roller-plunger back in the taper.

If you tell them that you like the fact that they are selling you a corner roller for the same price as a TapeTech wheel kit, and the same pump for $260 without gigging you an extra $50 for a box filler, they might get back on track.

Hey, are you around Lexington? Maybe I could stop in sometime and talk tools? Got a bucket for me?

jdl


----------



## Tim0282

1wallboardsman said:


> I stick with the original designs, which leaves out Blueline, and Tapeworm. NorthStar screwed up the flatboxes like Premier/Blueline did, although they are close to right.
> 
> I did use a set of Blueline's predecessor, Premier, for 9 years, and it was hard to believe that the original Ames boys designed those things everytime I ran the flatboxes.
> 
> I threw rent away with Ames for 20 years, now I prefer to sell them rather then run them. I've probably sent 100 sets of Goldblatt/FinishPro with my own additions to Canada and UK in the past two years. Goldblatt is the first to price the tools properly.
> 
> jdl


What do you mean when you say with your own additions? Sounds interesting and appealing.
Tim


----------



## 1wallboardsman

Tim0282 said:


> What do you mean when you say with your own additions? Sounds interesting and appealing.
> Tim


I've been offering alternate flat boxes that are TapeTech clones since FinishPro re-designed theirs, and now I'm having them powder coated to match in color. They come with extra blades, double-sided shoes, and real quiet urethane wheels. They have a spring washer on the wheel bar to keep it from knocking around, and they are designed so that if you want to employ the old-dog trick of using the box as a scraper on ceilings, you can by removing the "easy-clean" tabs and using thumb screws through the side plates to hold the pressure plate.

Then I make extending handles for the angle tools, including the Abox, that go from 3' - 6' so they are the other foot long that Nstar doesn't know that you need. My angle ball adapter for the angle head not only has the crook down (3.5"), in the right place for more manueverability, it is also adjustable so that you can adjust it for your height and/or the height of the work.

Premier is the first one I know of to screw this up, and for years I thought it was something with their angle head that reduced reach and manueverability, but it turned out to be that they put the crook up only an inch from the ball, NStar, Rankee and others copied it without knowing that it makes a difference.

My extending handles go with the set for the same price as the standard fiberglass poles. Goldblatt has also gone back to aluminum, not a good idea.

Goldblatt has changed the nailspotter too, they made a different link piece that screws on and off of the handle, good idea, then they muck that up by pinning it on a standard 4' aluminum handle so that you must buy their handle (which is too long) with their nailspotter. You can't even get the link piece separate. An old trick widely employed by manufacturers to nickel and dime you for things that you would rather replace anyway.

I have a machine shop duplicate the link piece so that I can sell the nailspotter with a short 2' - 4' ex. handle that also screws on and screws off. So that you can put the longer one from your roller on it for high ceilings. For even higher ceilings, just screw it onto a 6' - 12' ex. handle. At 2' the standard handle is very workable on walls and the handle is never in your way even in closets.

If a man wanted to, he could run this nailspotter one handed without the handle on it too. Can come in handy for coating No-Coat with nailspotters.

Goldblatt also has recently changed their angle heads by copying NStar completely with a different lock, for those that prefer the original small and light Ames design, I offer that style with a 5 year warranty.

After all of that, I call it the "Best" set because it is high on workability, and durability, but low on cost and maintenence.

jdl


----------



## Tim0282

After all that, do you sell them? Kind of a dumb question, I guess. It sounds like you have done a lot of thinking about the tools. Good to have some one like you in the world. My mind doesn't work like that. Sometimes you get too busy to notice that the tools aren't working properly. And once you write about a certain thing like on the angle head, It is, Yea I do notice that, now that you mention it. You sound interesting. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## cooper

lkjk


----------



## tapersteve

1wallboardsman--Did you ever work in GA?


----------



## tapersteve

I always buy online I have had TapeTech for years, I bought a set of NorthStar a year ago and love them, most parts are machined not cast, and they don't corrode at all. Running NorthStar is like driving a BMW. I say treat yourself to them, after all you are using them everyday to make your money.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

tapersteve said:


> 1wallboardsman--Did you ever work in GA?


I was the greatest of all wallboardsman in all of GA from 1992 - 2005. So, how do I know you?

jdl


----------



## tanker300

try drywall zone here drywallzone


----------



## nitrotec

*great place for tools*



Nathan said:


> Where is everyone buying their tools and equipment? Are you buying online or at local stores? Big Box?


 I know quite a few contractors buying tools from Leading Edge Drywall Products . Very happy with my dealings so far , will match or beat most other distributors i have shopped with.....


----------



## 1wallboardsman

Tim0282 said:


> I used a set of Finish Pro. They don't hold a candle to Tape Tech. You do sometimes get what you pay for. Huge difference between the red and the gold. fit and finish on them lacks a bit. Too many plastic parts and lots of gaps and you'll break a cable in the bazooka about every twenty feet. Bind up something awful. Boxes were OK at best. I used them for two weeks on about forty thousand feet.


Well, here is a good news flash, TapeTech has brought prices down to be competitive with FinishPro in effort to get back on top.


----------



## Muddauber

1wallboardsman said:


> Well, here is a good news flash, TapeTech has brought prices down to be competitive with FinishPro in effort to get back on top.


I heard that Tape Tech tools are being made in China now.
Is this true?


----------



## 1wallboardsman

Muddauber said:


> I heard that Tape Tech tools are being made in China now.
> Is this true?


It wouldn't surprise me at all to find out that Ames/TapeTech has been produced offshore for quite some time.

It seems that nobody in the industry does know where Ames/Tapetech is made.

The first thing the industry did when FinishPro came out was to throw out the fact that they are made in China. Ames might not own the whole industry, but it still pretty much runs it. If there is a company that knows how to produce a set of taping tools cheaper then anyone else, it would be Ames.

The way everything gets manipulated these days, it wouldn't surprise me to find out that the whole FinishPro/Goldblatt emergence is sponsored by Ames so that TapeTech can bring prices down without admitting to you that they have been gigging you on the price for 28 years.

I do notice the Ames/TapeTech doesn't claim to be made in USA, or state where they are made.

jdl


----------



## nitrotec

*FINISH PRO verse MAJOR MANUFACTURES*



Tim0282 said:


> I used a set of Finish Pro. They don't hold a candle to Tape Tech. You do sometimes get what you pay for. Huge difference between the red and the gold. fit and finish on them lacks a bit. Too many plastic parts and lots of gaps and you'll break a cable in the bazooka about every twenty feet. Bind up something awful. Boxes were OK at best. I used them for two weeks on about forty thousand feet.


 

I agree . You get what you pay for ! Finish Pro is by far the low end tool in the market . Stick to CDN and US based manufactures for quality ...


----------



## virtaper

brdn_drywall said:


> large purchases online , hand tools/material local.


 
Ohh ! Who do you buy from online??


----------



## Whitey97

I get my stuff anywhere I can. I've bought a lot of my stuff from other tapers in the area that are going out of business. It's a great way of getting semi-new tools, for less than half the price. Otherwise all the sundries, I get local and internet depends how much time I have. All-wall.com and fantastictools.com


----------



## brdn_drywall

correction used to buy online now i shop online and order from you terry.


----------



## [email protected]

Anybody else wonder why Ames has been allowed to rape us for so long? What happened to Anti-trust legislation? I guess there is now some competition out there but for the longest time, you could not buy anything not somehow connected to Ames. And their policies on lost/stolen tools were....immoral at best. Used to pay the rent on two sets of Ames tools, now tapers own just about everything except bazooka. And now I hear that those Goldblatt tools are just garbage.


----------



## brdn_drywall

used to just hang board day in and day out for about 6 years then i got a contract to do 5 4-plexes 500 kilometers up north in an isolated community, everything went smooth and banged em off quickly, the the developer phones me up a few days before completion and says that his tapers backed out and I'll have to do it.
well i told him that i was familiar with the trade but didn't do it professionally, he said he'd rent me a couple of sets from ames and i would learn on the job, the first few days were slow and problematic but once i got the mud thinning down-pact the taper and boxes ran smooth, by the second building my on the job apprenticeship was complete by the third i was a seasoned veteran haha.
all and all it turned out pretty good under the circumstances but when the contract was complete developer kept me going on production/rental housing and only paid for the first 2 weeks of rental so kept the stuff it took me about 3 months to figure out ames was raping me and not even giving me a kiss when they were done heck they weren't even using bazooka oil for loob.
seven years later and i still shake my head when ever i hear about they're rental rates and how i wasted my money for those 3 months or so.


----------



## tapersteve

*TapeTech/Ames Production*

TapeTech and Ames parts are produced in several places which include China, Taiwan, Southern California and many other places. A list is available from them of every single part they make and where it is produced, which is required by law that they furnish it to you if you are an exporter of their tools. (I have heard rumors that they sub-assemble some major assemblies in Mexico) Though I am not sure about that. But, the final assembly takes place in one of 2 places: Ames center in Livermore, CA or mainly in Georgia in a city named Duluth. Hope that answers any questions about where they are made.


----------



## Whitey97

Thanks tapersteve! say hello to scubasteve for me!


----------



## graylony68

*northstar tools*

I am replying to the person who said northstar tools arent good tools. I have been useing northstar for 3 years now and havent had any problems with them and love them. the extendable handles that come standard on there sets are enough reason for their higher prices I have used blueline and columbia and after buying the northstar set, I will never go back to them. so I am not sure where you are getting your info, but you need to get your facts right before you put down great taping tools.


----------



## JustMe

graylony68 said:


> I am replying to the person who said northstar tools arent good tools. I have been useing northstar for 3 years now and havent had any problems with them and love them. the extendable handles that come standard on there sets are enough reason for their higher prices I have used blueline and columbia and after buying the northstar set, I will never go back to them. so I am not sure where you are getting your info, but you need to get your facts right before you put down great taping tools.


You're possibly referring to jon and the comments he made on this thread a year ago:



1wallboardsman said:


> Watch your brands, TapeTech is always overpriced, and NorthStar dealers are required to tell you that NorthStar (way overpriced), is the best, which makes it meaningless when they do, because those guys know diddly about taping tools.
> 
> In the meantime NS actually suffers from poor workability issues while being priced according to pretty only.
> 
> jdl


NorthStar is one of 3 main automatic taping tool brands jon shows as him selling on his online site, so I don't know what to say or really think here. Maybe there's certain tools in the Northstar lineup he has (or had) some issues with at the time.


----------



## tanker300

Northstar tools are good, to good for the market though. They overbuilts all of the tools and tried to at least break even on sales, the tapers head is made from a solid cube of billet aluminum and cut to head shape. This is really over doing and pretty expensive. The side plates are stainless and all parts inside have to be purchased from other tool manufactures a batch at a time. The corner head is the same way and so is the pump, all from a billet aluminum.
These are very nice tools on display at our showroom BUT the contractors want a tool that is tested and proven worldwide and resale value is the highest. Tapetech tools have come way down on there prices and can squeeze any compeditor to there knees if they choose.
Northstar tools just do not sell very good here and online not only because it is a newer tool on the market but it is to pretty and guys here are afraid it may break easier.
We do not try to push any tools to anyone, we are strickly letting you know from sales only.Toolpro did purchase the Northstar line.


----------



## 1wallboardsman

tanker300 said:


> Northstar tools are good, to good for the market though. They overbuilts all of the tools and tried to at least break even on sales, the tapers head is made from a solid cube of billet aluminum and cut to head shape. This is really over doing and pretty expensive. The side plates are stainless and all parts inside have to be purchased from other tool manufactures a batch at a time. The corner head is the same way and so is the pump, all from a billet aluminum.
> These are very nice tools on display at our showroom BUT the contractors want a tool that is tested and proven worldwide and resale value is the highest. Tapetech tools have come way down on there prices and can squeeze any compeditor to there knees if they choose.
> Northstar tools just do not sell very good here and online not only because it is a newer tool on the market but it is to pretty and guys here are afraid it may break easier.
> We do not try to push any tools to anyone, we are strickly letting you know from sales only.Toolpro did purchase the Northstar line.


Concorde retread. Poorly re-designed due to ignorance of the trade.

Poorly marketed as are all brands, let's hope they don't break frequently, parts prices are to the moon.

BTW - How many miles of tape have been rolled out by cast taper heads?

How many of those cast heads broke? I have never heard from anyone that their cast taper head broke or wore-out.

They are pretty though.

jdl


----------



## JustMe

1wallboardsman said:


> Concorde retread. Poorly re-designed due to ignorance of the trade.
> 
> Poorly marketed as are all brands, let's hope they don't break frequently, parts prices are to the moon.
> 
> BTW - How many miles of tape have been rolled out by cast taper heads?
> 
> How many of those cast heads broke? I have never heard from anyone that their cast taper head broke or wore-out.
> 
> They are pretty though.
> 
> jdl


So why sell them then, jon? Are they a 'least worst choice' when compared to most other brands?


----------



## 1wallboardsman

JustMe said:


> So why sell them then, jon? Are they a 'least worst choice' when compared to most other brands?


There is offering, and there is selling. If the question is why offer something that you wouldn't recommend, the answer is because there are still those that have their reasons to buy it.

Not all people buy tools based on functionality, and some buy based on a very narrow range of factors. TapeWorm is the worst, and they are still here after 29 years, Ames is the all time highest price, and they are still here after 75 years.

There isn't really a best, If you ask me what is best, I can only answer honestly through my point of view within my experience as a drywall finisher. Personally, I don't like to overpay for anything, others will not buy anything unless it is the highest price that they can find.

Still, others will pay more for taping tools because they are prettiest, without regard for utility. With 10 brands of the same thing, there is a seat for every ass. I just try to inform people so that they can make their own decisions based on what is important to them.

As a tradesman, I long ago concluded that the only thing that can possibly be unique to me in my trade is a determination to get the best out of whatever tool is in my hands at any given time. With some, that is easier then with others.

jdl


----------



## tanker300

When I purchase anything of value for example a car like a corvette, I want to see quality but more important is resale only because people who have purchased and drove ect love them and runs great year after year and if I need to sell to upgrade to a newer year I know I will get the most money back. A compeditor car in this class are nice year after year and have nice engines, interior ect but is not around years later and parts well forget it. Now try to sell it and you will see my point.
I remember when Northstar first came out, I had serial #1 from the vegas show that year and loved the looks and feel but it was so shiny and pretty that I was afraid to drop it, then I took apart to see everything and they are well built for sure but I am sure contractors feel the same as I did when I first laid eyes on the taper and pump. It has been a few years and if see them on ebay for sale you will be lucky to get 400.00 verses the Tapetech after 10 years of heavy use fetch 600.00 and rebuilt 800.00


----------



## rhardman

*I'm not asking about which tools are best...just about purchasing preference.*

What percentage of your tools are purchased...

1) At a local material house?
2) Online?
3) Direct from the manufacturer?

How do you deal with warrantee issues and how supportive is the distributor if there is a problem?
Who do you think is the most technically competent online distributor? Why? 

I'm VERY eager to hear your comments.:yes:

Rick


----------



## rhardman

Didn't look like this was a topic people were interested in so I went to other sources.

What I've heard from several contractors is that for lowest price, the internet drywall outlets are where most contractors go. For larger purchases or where they are more concerned about technical support they want a local face they can talk to.

Going directly to the manufacturer is okay, but most don't advertise enough.

With online stores, warrantee issues are referred to the manufacturer and little follow up is done.

Let me know if you disagree with any of the comments.

Thanks.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

I've been pleased with Leading Edge Drywall for my tools. They ship anywhere. The drywall supply houses up here wanted way more money for the same stuff. From what I've read, lots of guys seem happy with All-Wall too. There are a couple of smaller supply sites that I'd wondered about, but when I googled their user reviews, one especially sounded really sketchy (I don't remember which one, but the complaints were easy to find on google). Likely worth taking a good look at whoever you deal with online. The only repair issue I ever had with was dealt with by the local Leading Edge affiliate store, and it was fixed faster than I'd have hoped possible. There's also a powerful lot of used stuff on ebay. lots of boxes, tapers, etc. Mostly from pawn shops and stuff, so the source is a bit sketchy, but at 30% of new, some of the stuff might be worth the risk.


----------



## cripe2lzs

If your looking for great deals on hand tools and supplies.. Look now further. Please check me out at Cripedistributing.com.. Drop me a private message and I wil lget you a great discount on your order and your shipping. Thanks Michael


----------



## rhardman

All-Wall and Leading Edge are most certainly top notch companies; we're very familiar with each of them and respect them. That being said, another online drywall distributor wanted me to drop ship to his customers AND pay shipping while he offers the lowest possible price. When nobody makes any money, the customer ends up with *rap tools that they never use (because the sales person has never strung tape) and spray rigs they can't get parts for because the company has gone out of business.

As we get ready to start selling our tools, it's really difficult to offer a percentage to a mfr's rep (one wants 15%), then 25-40% to each distributor when we still have to respond to all of the technical questions that they don't want to answer. We're really looking close at just how much value they actually offer.

We would rather just work with the end customer but even with our own sales people, we can't meet the national need.

I thought about starting an advertising campaign that would say, "Save 40% by going direct!" but that would only upset future distributor's we really would like to work with and thus curse our own potential growth.

It's really quite the dilemma...:blink:

Rick


----------



## robert seke

Besides All-Wall, Fantastic Tools and Production Abrasives, those of you on the east coast can also find Joest products for Pole sanders and P/C at Kamco Supply in the New England states as well as Mac-Lad in N.Y/New Jersey area. THey both have inventory.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## Cousin-itt

Purchasing preferences. Well Rick, anything that would need to be warranted, I'd have to purchase through a reputable dealer who could honor such claims. Hand tools that matter - I'll go to stores to physically hold and feel the tools to see what I like. Save a lot of heartache this way. Although, lately, I've been ordering online. Purchased through Kraft Tool and was very satisfied. I've been ordering some tools online through All-Wall and Drywall Zone and had great results as well. Very helpful and friendly staffs. I still believe that you have to know what you want before you order online though. I work too hard for the money to buy junk. Watch out for the gimmicks. 
Thanks


----------



## WingNut

I glad Drywall Zone was good to you. It took 18 days to get my knifes ( the USG Quick Chang came with NO handle ad said blade & handle  and still waiting on roller and handle. They told me 7 to 10 days for shipping grrrrr. yea they don't answer the 800# 
not happy with Dryzone at all


----------



## tanker300

Well I work at Drywall Zone and here is the deal, the whole industry has takin a huge hit which includes all vendors big and small worldwide and the staff has also been slimmed down. When we place an order to fill an order or the whole order vendors including USG are taking much longer to ship and require bigger min orders. This is passed to the middle vendor and then to you the consumer and can not be controlled. Now to help ease time we are ordering more to keep a heavier inventory to help speed up orders and we get alot everyday and most orders do go out nexted day or within a week but please understand the whole industry is fragile right now and is passed to everyone. We will make sure you get a handle for the mis understanding and those are hot sellers so always reloading inventory but I will personally make sure you get the handle for sure and hope to do a fantastic job next time with professional results.
As you know the drywall or even construction business is up and down so in December staff are cut and manufacturing slows to a crawl until Feb-March then vendors start to prepare for summer and fall to keep up with demand but in our area we are very busy and sales on website have always been steady so when we place an order for 15 tapers 150 USG taping knifes ect it will take them a little longer to complete orders until they beef up staff. The world is a big place and we just can not stock everything in our wherehouse so we need to order to complete backfills but now we are pretty much full again.


----------



## WingNut

*don't use DrywallZone*



tanker300 said:


> The world is a big place and we just can not stock everything in our wherehouse so we need to order to complete backfills



Over 35 days still no @%^*@ USG handle and no phone call from drywallzone.
if I told one of my customers that crap u've been tell'n my Mom, I wouldn't have a job or any side work!!!!



Drywallzone = slackers


----------



## rhardman

WingNut said:


> Over 35 days still no @%^*@ USG handle and no phone call from drywallzone.
> if I told one of my customers that crap u've been tell'n my Mom, I wouldn't have a job or any side work!!!!
> 
> Drywallzone = slackers


Any support yet Wingnut? I sent him a PM a few weeks ago with specific questions (on another issue) but he wouldn't answer any of them unless I asked him publicly. I didn't understand the reasoning so I dropped the issue. 

Since you are talking publicly, I would imagine you have their attention.


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

Has anyone noticed as business operators or staff we're expected to provide great customer service to ensure repeat business and referrals, and yet some of people who make and/or sell the tools we use seem somewhat less interested in customer service? I have tools from Can-am, Columbia, Tapetech, Drywall Master, Northstar, and (I'll admit shamefully) Goldblatt. I've only emailed Can-am and Columbia with questions, but they sure didn't bother replying. From what I've heard, that's pretty much the industry standard.

Imagine my surprise when I mentioned on DWT a difficulty I was having with my Drywall Master angle head. They found the post and contacted me. The pm read something like "we hear you're having trouble with one of our tools. How can we help?" How cool is that? If I'd known they were like that sooner, I'd own more of their tools. I kind of like buying from companies that care about customer service.


----------



## rhardman

*Saul Services: Your customer service surprise-Drywall Master*

That was probably Sunil that responded to you.

This guy is a class act. He also contacted us to help with our prototyping and put me in touch with industry leaders for marketing feedback.

Drywall Master has a guy named Johnny that worked directly with Robert and Stan Ames during their early days and heads up much of thier R&D efforts.

I cannot say enough good things about them, they are certainly a higher standard of tool provider. They are well connected and from everything I've seen, much more interested in the individual than anyone else. :yes:


----------



## tanker300

One compaint out of thousands of transactions over 13 years is not a bad record and some people you just can not make happy and when you deal with a specialized product you can only buy from 2 vendors they have the controls so best we can do. We have sold drywall master tools and well you can email us for results but we sent back and why would you spend good hard earned money on a copy of a tapetech, spend a little more and get the best.
www.drywalltoolsdepot.com or www.drywallzone.com and see the difference


----------



## rhardman

*Let me guess...you sell TapeTech...*



tanker300 said:


> One compaint out of thousands of transactions over 13 years is not a bad record and some people you just can not make happy and when you deal with a specialized product you can only buy from 2 vendors they have the controls so best we can do. We have sold drywall master tools and well you can email us for results but we sent back and why would you spend good hard earned money on a copy of a tapetech, spend a little more and get the best.
> www.drywalltoolsdepot.com or www.drywallzone.com and see the difference


 
That response made no sense at all.

I think you will find that trying to diminish others in a cheap attempt to promote yourself, doesn't go far. You don't seem to have much respect for the contractor thinking he can't see through your "Pleeeeze buy from meeeeee!!!!!" panic attack.

Good luck with that. :blink:


----------



## tanker300

I guess no one gets to have an opinion here and 1 complaint out of thousands of orders does not make any sense then you have a problem with reading and no advertising here just showing the difference, line them all up and they always choose Tapetech period, I do not work for them just sales and repairs and what ever a professional drywall guy wants we get and it is Tapetech not a copy for almost the same price


----------



## Tim0282

Jeepers Tanker, take a chill pill! :drink:


----------



## WingNut

WHERE MY HANDLE STILL HAVEN'T GOT IT after 4 months IF YOUR SOOOOOO GOOD GIVE ME MY HANDEL " that I paid for"


----------



## 1wallboardsman

Saul_Surfaces said:


> Has anyone noticed as business operators or staff we're expected to provide great customer service to ensure repeat business and referrals, and yet some of people who make and/or sell the tools we use seem somewhat less interested in customer service? I have tools from Can-am, Columbia, Tapetech, Drywall Master, Northstar, and (I'll admit shamefully) Goldblatt. I've only emailed Can-am and Columbia with questions, but they sure didn't bother replying. From what I've heard, that's pretty much the industry standard.
> 
> Imagine my surprise when I mentioned on DWT a difficulty I was having with my Drywall Master angle head. They found the post and contacted me. The pm read something like "we hear you're having trouble with one of our tools. How can we help?" How cool is that? If I'd known they were like that sooner, I'd own more of their tools. I kind of like buying from companies that care about customer service.


Saying that they want to help, and even seeking you out to tell you that.... still only gets you a donut anywhere in town, if you have a dollar to go with it. All of the manufacturers know **** about their tools, so it is difficult for them to help you when they have never put on 4" of tape with any kind of tool.

jdl


----------



## 1wallboardsman

tanker300 said:


> I guess no one gets to have an opinion here and 1 complaint out of thousands of orders does not make any sense then you have a problem with reading and no advertising here just showing the difference, line them all up and they always choose Tapetech period, I do not work for them just sales and repairs and what ever a professional drywall guy wants we get and it is Tapetech not a copy for almost the same price


Monkey see.. monkey do... does not make tapetech one bit better then anybody elses knock-off with "me too" features. Tapetech being the "least tool" for the "most price" since Ames bought them, does not make them one bit better then anything else either.

So give me one thing on a tapetech that is better then any body else's.

jdl


----------



## rhardman

*4 months of not communicating isn't a mistake...it's a deliberate choice.*



WingNut said:


> WHERE MY HANDLE STILL HAVEN'T GOT IT after 4 months IF YOUR SOOOOOO GOOD GIVE ME MY HANDEL " that I paid for"


and...

"So give me one thing on a tapetech that is better then any body else's."

Tanker...
Having tried to slam a recommended mfr, just to have an excuse to list your 2 websites, I believe this is where you have the opportunity to state your case. 

Why don't you start off with where Wingnut's handle is and why you haven't been in contact. 4 months of not communicating isn't a mistake...it's a deliberate choice.

:batman:


----------



## tanker300

Wingnut you got your money back along time ago so now you want the handle too? I think you like setting up people and Rhardman sorry but no matter what I say you are taking sides and not ours and so concerned about advertising, everyone already knows who we are and can see by clicking our picture/bio like I said money was refunded by law we have to with credit card companies so 4 months of waiting is ridiculas we do hundreds of transaction a week and never a problem, we do the best we can, not perfect but our best


----------



## tanker300

Wallboardsman1 you are a highly respected authoriy on tools and work all the way over here and most people do trust your opinion and on that note the best thing about Tapetech is the parts used to put them together, all are high quality for example the pushrod assembly-054032f compared to the dmasters or any other taper is night and day to name one, but even the screws if they are not aircraft grade stainless steel without any defects the whole batch is refused, same with taping knifes ect. Tapetech tools have the highest resell value ever over any other tool for taping in the world, type in Tapetech and your favorite tool and see a 10 year old taper compared to a less then 1 year old favorite and even a dmaster and you will see there is no comparison.
Not all tools are perfect and not all run perfect but Tapetech stands behind there tools 100% and is backed by Ames. We sell drywall and supplies to drywall contractors here and have for many years so we know just from users what they want, not because they are gold it is because of the quality, we have put every tool in there hands and here everything about them so we are not a salesperson for any of them, it is just what they want. The dmasters have been returned so we returned back to them, the nstars are beautiful tools but a little to pretty for guys to use them they say they are afraid to put mud on them and just want to look at them. The quality is better then dmasters and we sell neither one, the columbias have really improved over the years and is a close second under tapetech and the bluelines are so unique they have there own people who will never change so it is from sales here Tapetech-Blueline-Columbia


----------



## tricounty dwall

tanker300 said:


> One compaint out of thousands of transactions over 13 years is not a bad record and some people you just can not make happy and when you deal with a specialized product you can only buy from 2 vendors they have the controls so best we can do. We have sold drywall master tools and well you can email us for results but we sent back and why would you spend good hard earned money on a copy of a tapetech, spend a little more and get the best.
> www.drywalltoolsdepot.com or www.drywallzone.com and see the difference


i think thats bs u saying that, first of all if u was a buisnessman or cared about the company that u work for or care about satisfying your customers u would try to make it better and satisfy ur customers.. NOT say one complaint out of thousands is bad. U wont 0 complaints. 
. If one of my contractors or customers had a complaint i would make it right and fix it. Not say one complaint out of 500 houses is bad. And the bad thing is u got to be a dumbarse to come on a drywall forum and say that where some of these guys shop. Now i bet they feel great to shop from u. I know i wont. Point blank it was bad customer service


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

tanker300 said:


> Wallboardsman1 you are a highly respected authoriy on tools and work all the way over here and most people do trust your opinion and on that note the best thing about Tapetech is the parts used to put them together, all are high quality for example the pushrod assembly-054032f compared to the dmasters or any other taper is night and day to name one, but even the screws if they are not aircraft grade stainless steel without any defects the whole batch is refused, same with taping knifes ect. Tapetech tools have the highest resell value ever over any other tool for taping in the world, type in Tapetech and your favorite tool and see a 10 year old taper compared to a less then 1 year old favorite and even a dmaster and you will see there is no comparison.
> Not all tools are perfect and not all run perfect but Tapetech stands behind there tools 100% and is backed by Ames. We sell drywall and supplies to drywall contractors here and have for many years so we know just from users what they want, not because they are gold it is because of the quality, we have put every tool in there hands and here everything about them so we are not a salesperson for any of them, it is just what they want. The dmasters have been returned so we returned back to them, the nstars are beautiful tools but a little to pretty for guys to use them they say they are afraid to put mud on them and just want to look at them. The quality is better then dmasters and we sell neither one, the columbias have really improved over the years and is a close second under tapetech and the bluelines are so unique they have there own people who will never change so it is from sales here Tapetech-Blueline-Columbia


I had a problem with a columbia anglehead, I posted it on the net, and had a rep from columbia call me the next day. They payed shipping both ways and fixed it free (it was a factor defect). Now thats service, considerering it was past warranty. 

When i had a problem with my TAPE-TECH mudrunner,,,, well I had to fix it MYELF,, cause ya know, after you BUY a TAPE-TECH, your ON YOUR OWN, they don't know you, and they SURE don't want to hear from you !!!!!!!


----------



## WingNut

My USG interchangeable handle. You sent me 3 blades NO HANDLE, I paid for whole set. said u send handle never did.


----------



## TheToolDr

savant said:


> I don't rent, I'm assuming they sell only stuff that doesn't say ames, right? I'm considering going there for stuff I need the next day.
> I went to Strober this mornin' and they said they'd order something if I needed it. I was like "Whoopdedoo, I can order stuff too. You have no idea how much stuff I have to keep in inventory." That's why I make do with what's available on hand @ suppliers. I may have to make an exception for the NAILER. Too bad All-Wall does not carry the plastic one.


All-Wall has a large inventory of plastic Nailers, item #11094


----------



## TheToolDr

WingNut said:


> My USG interchangeable handle. You sent me 3 blades NO HANDLE, I paid for whole set. said u send handle never did.


Complete knife sets are sold, as well as "blades only" kits. Make sure order was not incorrectly entered by supplier.

If that doesn't help, you may contact All-Wall Equipment at 
(800) 929-0927 and we'll see if we can help.


----------



## Bill from Indy

I have to say I have ran miles and miles of tape through tapetech/concorde/premier and northstar and I will be sure to pass on a tapetech even if you gave me one for free...I guess if you like your gun tighter than a nuns box, the tapetech is for you

Bruce from Al's taping tools is a stand up guy too...If I had to do internet/mail order, it would be from Al's or Fantastic tools...all wall would round the top 3 for me


----------



## rhardman

Bill from Indy said:


> Bruce from Al's taping tools is a stand up guy too...If I had to do internet/mail order, it would be from Al's or Fantastic tools...all wall would round the top 3 for me


From what I've heard, they seem to be the top 3 for internet/mail order customer service companies. 

If the desire to provide excellent service is there, all other issues can be worked out. If they don't care about service (as evaluated by the end customer) I personally have no use, no respect or patience with a company. 

Too many people think they can invent their own reputation. A good evaluation only comes by way of others...

Just .02 
Thank you for the soap box.


----------



## walltools

Nathan said:


> Where is everyone buying their tools and equipment? Are you buying online or at local stores? Big Box?


Wall Tools offers automatic taping tools, drywall tools and other supplies for paint, wallcovering, drop ceiling and more.

We welcome you to checkout our new site at http://www.walltools.com. Our website launched on April 28th, 2010, but the guys behind the company have been in the industry for a long time (a collection of ex-employees from All-Wall, Grabber, No-Coat, and a couple ex-Drywaller's from Tulsa.)

We also have two store locations: One in Washington State and the other in Oklahoma. If you are near Seattle, or Tulsa, you should stop by. I'm in the Seattle store. Call me anytime.

Thanks guys.


----------



## walltools

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I had a problem with a columbia anglehead, I posted it on the net, and had a rep from columbia call me the next day. They payed shipping both ways and fixed it free (it was a factor defect). Now thats service, considerering it was past warranty.
> 
> When i had a problem with my TAPE-TECH mudrunner,,,, well I had to fix it MYELF,, cause ya know, after you BUY a TAPE-TECH, your ON YOUR OWN, they don't know you, and they SURE don't want to hear from you !!!!!!!


After 12 years of working in the drywall tool industry, building one of the first website's to sell drywall tools online in 2001 - and now one of the leading, and dealing with all major drywall tools manufacturers-and I mean all... I'd have to say... You are right on the money!

Wall Tools carries both Columbia Taping Tools and Marshalltown by Columbia for many reasons. Here's a few: 

1. They were the first taping tool company in the World to move from the industry standard 1 year (at the time) to a 5 year warranty. Other's soon followed and many had problems.
2. Columbia is owned by a great family who truly does whatever it takes. They are an absolutely great manufacturer to work with, that really cares and has always done right by us and our customers. They treat you like you are part of the family, not just another company trying to make a buck. That matters to me.
3. Columbia is the only taping tool manufacturer in the world that designs, manufacturers, and assembles their tools in-house - in America. Most manufacturer's sub out the parts manufacturing to a variety of job shops and then assemble them here in the US, just so they can say made in the USA. Columbia does it all, using the finest in materials, right here in North America (Canada to be exact.)

Now, I didn't really plan on ranting on about Columbia, but I saw your post and I just felt like dropping a bit of passion on the situation.

In other words, I feel you!


----------



## ColumbiaTechSupport

1wallboardsman said:


> Saying that they want to help, and even seeking you out to tell you that.... still only gets you a donut anywhere in town, if you have a dollar to go with it. All of the manufacturers know **** about their tools, so it is difficult for them to help you when they have never put on 4" of tape with any kind of tool.
> 
> jdl


We offer a full tech support line for our customers and must have made a mistake. Feel free to contact us any time and we will gladly help you with any of your problems until they are solved.

1-800-663-5761
[email protected]
Aaron St James
Columbia Taping Tools


----------



## walltools

1wallboardsman said:


> Three years ago, when I started dealing with tools, I started with Drywall Master. They are the second copy of Ames by the same people that first copied Ames in 1985 with TapeMaster.
> 
> They gave me so much bad-mouthing on FinishPro that I decided that I had to check out a set. The thing was that if they were so bad, why would TapeTech/Ames, Drywall Master, NorthStar, etc. be so concerned that they are out there.
> 
> As soon as I pulled them out of the box, I saw that they were exactly the same thing that I got across the Ames counter for 20 years. This is why the other manufacturers are so concerned. Automatic taping tools have always been very profitable and high markup items. When anyone threatens to cut that high profit margin by selling tools reasonably, the alarm bells go off and the bad mouthing starts. Because they are not tradesmen, that is the best that these executives can do, they don't know one end of a taping tool from the other.
> 
> BTW, does anyone know where Ames and the other brands it owns - TapeTech/TapeMaster/TapePro/Apla -Tech are manufactured??
> 
> I'll say this, wherever Ames/TapeTech is manufactured, they do more of it then anyone else, and they should be doing it for less then anyone else. But, they charge you the most for the product, and that is not because the product is any better, it is just because they have more executives and middle men to pay. All of those people are doing nothing to add to your productivity and income.
> 
> The grocery clerk behind the counter charges you an extra thousand to hand you a set of tools and take your money, and if he sells NorthStar, he is required to tell you this meaningless phrase about NorthStar - "Simply the best", and you know, that he has no idea what he's talking about.
> 
> And, all of that is fine with the manufacturers, because they aren't concerned for one iota about your money, except that you use more of it to overpay them.
> 
> I've always been on the finishers side, because I am one, the manufacturers/dealers don't like it, but I still qualify them by asking the same question that I started asking in 1980 when a Grabber clerk told me that Tapeworm was the best - How many miles of tape have you put on?
> 
> "I don't tape", said he.
> 
> jdl


Did I know you in another life? Love the passion!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

ColumbiaTechSupport said:


> We offer a full tech support line for our customers and must have made a mistake. Feel free to contact us any time and we will gladly help you with any of your problems until they are solved.
> 
> 1-800-663-5761
> [email protected]
> Aaron St James
> Columbia Taping Tools


I know you will, you fixed my anglehead AFTER it was out of warranty, and you paid the shipping BOTH ways. Thanks again for going above and beyond.


----------



## Tim0282

You guys are making me think I better go buy a set of Columbia!! Quit it! I have two sets of Tape Tech (not so happy with). One set of Blue Line (don't like at all). One set of Tape Worm (they're OK). I guess I need Columbia. They are better, right?? How about the extendable handle?


----------



## Saul_Surfaces

I've run tapetech, blueline, DM, Columbia, and Goldblatt--My Columbia's are great tools. DM's been very good to me too.


----------



## walltools

*Wall Tools offers 10% OFF to Drywall Talk members*



Nathan said:


> Where is everyone buying their tools and equipment? Are you buying online or at local stores? Big Box?


Whether you shop in our store, or online at WallTools.com, you can use the Drywall Talk Coupon Code to save 10% on your entire order. In the market for a new set of automatic taping tools? Buy Columbia Taping Tools and receive a free Mud Pump with every $1600. Then use the Drywall Talk Coupon code to knock the price down another 10%. Enter "*drywalltalk10*" in the shopping cart to apply discount. If you have any questions or need help, don't hesitate to call. 877-WAL-TOOL


----------



## Mudstar

Just remember Brandon this forum is open to anyone and everyone on the internet 

JS


----------



## walltools

tanker300 said:


> Wallboardsman1 you are a highly respected authoriy on tools and work all the way over here and most people do trust your opinion and on that note the best thing about Tapetech is the parts used to put them together, all are high quality for example the pushrod assembly-054032f compared to the dmasters or any other taper is night and day to name one, but even the screws if they are not aircraft grade stainless steel without any defects the whole batch is refused, same with taping knifes ect. Tapetech tools have the highest resell value ever over any other tool for taping in the world, type in Tapetech and your favorite tool and see a 10 year old taper compared to a less then 1 year old favorite and even a dmaster and you will see there is no comparison.
> Not all tools are perfect and not all run perfect but Tapetech stands behind there tools 100% and is backed by Ames. We sell drywall and supplies to drywall contractors here and have for many years so we know just from users what they want, not because they are gold it is because of the quality, we have put every tool in there hands and here everything about them so we are not a salesperson for any of them, it is just what they want. The dmasters have been returned so we returned back to them, the nstars are beautiful tools but a little to pretty for guys to use them they say they are afraid to put mud on them and just want to look at them. The quality is better then dmasters and we sell neither one, the columbias have really improved over the years and is a close second under tapetech and the bluelines are so unique they have there own people who will never change so it is from sales here Tapetech-Blueline-Columbia


I'd have to agree with you, the top brands in automatic taping tools in alpahbetical order are: Blue Line USA, Columbia Taping Tools and TapeTech. Why do we offer these brands? We can count on these brands, and so can our customers.


----------



## walltools

Mudstar said:


> Just remember Brandon this forum is open to anyone and everyone on the internet
> 
> JS


If anyone comes across this coupon code, they will only find it here at drywalltalk.com. We support this forum and are happy to help anyway we can. Thanks JS.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

tanker300 said:


> Wallboardsman1 you are a highly respected authoriy on tools and work all the way over here and most people do trust your opinion and on that note the best thing about Tapetech is the parts used to put them together, all are high quality for example the pushrod assembly-054032f compared to the dmasters or any other taper is night and day to name one, but even the screws if they are not aircraft grade stainless steel without any defects the whole batch is refused, same with taping knifes ect. Tapetech tools have the highest resell value ever over any other tool for taping in the world, type in Tapetech and your favorite tool and see a 10 year old taper compared to a less then 1 year old favorite and even a dmaster and you will see there is no comparison.
> Not all tools are perfect and not all run perfect but Tapetech stands behind there tools 100% and is backed by Ames. We sell drywall and supplies to drywall contractors here and have for many years so we know just from users what they want, not because they are gold it is because of the quality, we have put every tool in there hands and here everything about them so we are not a salesperson for any of them, it is just what they want. The dmasters have been returned so we returned back to them, the nstars are beautiful tools but a little to pretty for guys to use them they say they are afraid to put mud on them and just want to look at them. The quality is better then dmasters and we sell neither one, the columbias have really improved over the years and is a close second under tapetech and the bluelines are so unique they have there own people who will never change so it is from sales here Tapetech-Blueline-Columbia


You got to be kidding????? 

You think TT is the standard?????

HAH HAH, HEE HEE, LOL LOL

Their quailty is not any better than anyone elses, and WAY below DM an COl. Coupled with the fact that they cannot be reached for answers and could care less about their customers after the sale is made.

Perhaps you should USE the tools instead of just selling them,,,,

Give me a break !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trini Mao

1wallboardsman said:


> I've been offering alternate flat boxes that are TapeTech clones since FinishPro re-designed theirs, and now I'm having them powder coated to match in color. They come with extra blades, double-sided shoes, and real quiet urethane wheels. They have a spring washer on the wheel bar to keep it from knocking around, and they are designed so that if you want to employ the old-dog trick of using the box as a scraper on ceilings, you can by removing the "easy-clean" tabs and using thumb screws through the side plates to hold the pressure plate.
> 
> Then I make extending handles for the angle tools, including the Abox, that go from 3' - 6' so they are the other foot long that Nstar doesn't know that you need. My angle ball adapter for the angle head not only has the crook down (3.5"), in the right place for more manueverability, it is also adjustable so that you can adjust it for your height and/or the height of the work.
> 
> Premier is the first one I know of to screw this up, and for years I thought it was something with their angle head that reduced reach and manueverability, but it turned out to be that they put the crook up only an inch from the ball, NStar, Rankee and others copied it without knowing that it makes a difference.
> 
> My extending handles go with the set for the same price as the standard fiberglass poles. Goldblatt has also gone back to aluminum, not a good idea.
> 
> Goldblatt has changed the nailspotter too, they made a different link piece that screws on and off of the handle, good idea, then they muck that up by pinning it on a standard 4' aluminum handle so that you must buy their handle (which is too long) with their nailspotter. You can't even get the link piece separate. An old trick widely employed by manufacturers to nickel and dime you for things that you would rather replace anyway.
> 
> I have a machine shop duplicate the link piece so that I can sell the nailspotter with a short 2' - 4' ex. handle that also screws on and screws off. So that you can put the longer one from your roller on it for high ceilings. For even higher ceilings, just screw it onto a 6' - 12' ex. handle. At 2' the standard handle is very workable on walls and the handle is never in your way even in closets.
> 
> If a man wanted to, he could run this nailspotter one handed without the handle on it too. Can come in handy for coating No-Coat with nailspotters.
> 
> Goldblatt also has recently changed their angle heads by copying NStar completely with a different lock, for those that prefer the original small and light Ames design, I offer that style with a 5 year warranty.
> 
> After all of that, I call it the "Best" set because it is high on workability, and durability, but low on cost and maintenence.
> 
> jdl


Dear Sir,

Please contact me, I would like to know more about your tools


----------



## calgarytaper69

are tapetech extention handles any good,cause i had a northstar and it broke.i replace it with a new one and the handle sticks.they gave me a new one and the same thing happened.so how good are tapetech i was wondering


----------



## 2buckcanuck

calgarytaper69 said:


> are tapetech extention handles any good,cause i had a northstar and it broke.i replace it with a new one and the handle sticks.they gave me a new one and the same thing happened.so how good are tapetech i was wondering


check out the Columbia ones too,they have a face book page,and yeah those north star handles over rated,mines on third repair,will find you the link


----------



## 2buckcanuck

here's the links http://www.facebook.com/ColumbiaTapingTools
http://www.columbiatools.com/media/php/index.php?f7=dHJ1ZQ==


----------



## JustMe

jflynn said:


> RANKEE POLES ARE THE BEST. I WILL NEVER DRYWALL A HOUSE WITHOUT ONE. I BUY ALL OF MY POLE DIRECTLY FROM THE WEB SITE. TOM (OWNER) SHIPS THEM OUT THE SAME DAY. WWW.RANKEE.COM


There's advertising for products that makes me want to not buy the tools. Good job with doing that.


----------



## Optimum Interiors

I use All-Wall.com..If you mention you are a forum member at drywalltalk.com they will cut you a decent break on prices.


----------



## moore

Optimum Interiors said:


> I use All-Wall.com..If you mention you are a forum member at drywalltalk.com they will cut you a decent break on prices.


 I've ordered from All-wall many times..never told them I was a DWT Member....Is that why your here ? Your 10% off?


----------



## Mountain Man

moore said:


> I've ordered from All-wall many times..never told them I was a DWT Member....Is that why your here ? Your 10% off?


I highly recommend that anybody on here use their DWT discount. In the short time that I've been on here it has truly saved me a good chunk of cash. I've been buying from all-wall for a long time and I'm loving the fact that I can now save some money on my orders! In all actuality it allows me to buy more tools!! Thanks all-wall I truly appreciate it!!!


----------



## willm

Just an FYI, ZipWall is running a sweepstakes where you can win their ZipPole 4-Pack dust barrier kit. They have 2 winners per week for 5 weeks ! It makes the jobsite clean up so much easier because the drywall dust doesn't go all over the place. The link to enter is below:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/ZipWall/121135931283666?id=121135931283666&sk=app_143103275748075


----------

